# I have been up to something ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



## x65943 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 10, 2019)

Wat.


----------



## CzechTea (Nov 10, 2019)

wait W H A T


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2019)

oh no, not Pokemon Fire 'Temp


----------



## x65943 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2019)

Needs more succubi!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 11, 2019)

ok i am just going to add to the collective and say WAT!?

that being said...kinda neat?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 11, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 11, 2019)

_*I need this in my life*_


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 11, 2019)

I NEED IT.
ALSO, NEEDS MORE PINEAPPLE.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 11, 2019)

Holy shit that looks amazing


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 11, 2019)

Sword? Shield? Nah.
_This_ is the real deal.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you, x65943, very cool!


----------



## Beerus (Nov 11, 2019)

damn this lookn fire


----------



## James_ (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes.
We all needed this.

needs more Meowstic


----------



## Skirlez (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks nice. But I don't get why to use the orignal Gameboy version of the game.


----------



## James_ (Nov 11, 2019)

GBAtemp Green, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, FireRed, LeafGreen, Emerald, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, SoulSilver, Black, White, Black 2, White 2, X, Y, Sun, Moon, Ultra Sun, Ultra Moon, Let's Go!, Sword and Shield when?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 11, 2019)

Going with the collective I'll say...





In all seriousness though, I saw the OP and thought it belonged to EoF, then I figured how much effort went into it lol, where can we get the game?

PS: Curious if I'm in it...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 11, 2019)

i have a feeling you may have topped nintendo on culling peoplemon to fit in the game.....im kinda interested to what extent you have changed it, are all the towns sub forums?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 12, 2019)

I've still got a lot of work to do, but I think you guys are gonna like it


----------



## James_ (Nov 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I've still got a lot of work to do, but I think you guys are gonna like it
> View attachment 186191 View attachment 186192 View attachment 186193


Epic.

still needs more Meowstic


----------



## Skirlez (Nov 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I've still got a lot of work to do, but I think you guys are gonna like it
> View attachment 186191 View attachment 186192 View attachment 186193


Can you reveal the list of members in game? If you want to keep it a surprise, can you at least give us a planned number?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 12, 2019)

That's nice haha

how hard was it? I wanted to make a rom hack, I know this is pokemon romhack, but I was thinking about a zelda hack


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I've still got a lot of work to do, but I think you guys are gonna like it
> View attachment 186192
> 
> Wew lad, that is one spicy may may. Well Meme'd friend *holds up champagne glass in approval*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 185863


Nice. I hope I'm in there somewhere  (BTW: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vzvy07yk5n8mdgp/190b5eaec7a0fe53a89c59b45357d8ac.png?dl=0 in case you need it )


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow. Nice


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 12, 2019)

Bookmarked for future play.

Shiet, this might actually be the first time I'll play pogeymanz since the GBA days.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 12, 2019)

Week, hope I'm in there, look very coolz.


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Nov 13, 2019)

Very cool, very cool. And I should know, I’m an ice badger after all.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 185906 View attachment 185907 View attachment 185908


It's Aslan from The Chronicles of Narnia!!!  : D

Edit: Team Rocket should be replaced by 'E-beggians', people savagely looking for leaked Pokemon game links, lead by the dreaded 'Dennab' ('banned' backwards)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2019)

Needs more van.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 16, 2019)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> It's Aslan from The Chronicles of Narnia!!!  : D
> 
> Edit: Team Rocket should be replaced by 'E-beggians', people savagely looking for leaked Pokemon game links, lead by the dreaded 'Dennab' ('banned' backwards)


I like team banned better 

Or should I say... team dennab


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2019)

Sinon said:


> I like team banned better
> 
> Or should I say... team dennab


- Every Team Banned member would have different flavortext regarding the different CFWs, in-fighting over SX OS vs Atmosphere, "LINKS WHERE???", and miscellaneous new to CFW text.

- Will there be legendary Tempymon? If so, Tempy should rightfully replace mew


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh, so you're making a better pokemon

better make sure ninty doesn't notice watcha doing


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2019)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> - Every Team Banned member would have different flavortext regarding the different CFWs, in-fighting over SX OS vs Atmosphere, "LINKS WHERE???", and miscellaneous new to CFW text.
> 
> - Will there be legendary Tempymon? If so, Tempy should rightfully replace mew


Naw, Tempy is the protagonist


----------



## gameboy (Nov 16, 2019)

you should replace Lance with Me, or put me under the mew truck


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Naw, Tempy is the protagonist


I just looked at the image of Tempy talking to Retro's sister too...

I was going to recommend using a few banned people as team rocket grunt Tempymon, but that might turn into a chaotic battle royale over: (a) why was ___ banned if Team Rocket uses them and (b) _X_ was WAY worse than _Y_, so why is _Y_ used by Team Rocket Admins and _X_ given to Grunts?

Lastly, the first person to ask for a download link or ETA *MUST* be the replacement for Team Rocket's Rattatas!!!

Footnote: these are all recommendations. Use anything if you want to.


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 16, 2019)

Dude this is legit awesome! So good! Like for realz


----------



## James_ (Nov 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 186690 View attachment 186691


The van has arrived. Beep beep motherfuckers.


----------



## Skirlez (Nov 16, 2019)

The description thing is clever, I like it.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> i have a feeling you may have topped nintendo on culling peoplemon to fit in the game.....im kinda interested to what extent you have changed it, are all the towns sub forums?


Based on that, gym leaders should be replaced by the moderators for each subforum. Lavender Town would be the EoF and the Tower is where banned and cancelled user accounts are laid to rest, right? The EoF is also a very lax section of the site regarding discussion topics allowed (within forum rules), so it wouldn't need a gym leader in-game.


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2019)

If I was in this game, I would either look like Missingno if you go by my current avatar xD or a sexy beast if you go by my appearance ;P hahaha


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks good, please don't forget to the catchable Pokemon Trainer.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 16, 2019)

Issac said:


> If I was in this game, I would either look like Missingno if you go by my current avatar xD or a sexy beast if you go by my appearance ;P hahaha


At first glance, I didn't know what you meant; I was thinking "oh, the letter 'i' with pom-poms," but then I zoomed in and saw the background. Well, I now understand the impending chaos he was referring to...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 17, 2019)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Based on that, gym leaders should be replaced by the moderators for each subforum. Lavender Town would be the EoF and the Tower is where banned and cancelled user accounts are laid to rest, right? The EoF is also a very lax section of the site regarding discussion topics allowed (within forum rules), so it wouldn't need a gym leader in-game.


Eof would have to be the unknown dungeon where mewtwo is imo XD


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 17, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> Eof would have to be the unknown dungeon where mewtwo is imo XD


But the EoF is a very magical place, full of philosophical questions and playful banter, so what's more magical than Lavender Town and it's unexplainable super cemetery?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 17, 2019)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> But the EoF is a very magical place, full of philosophical questions and playful banter, so what's more magical than Lavender Town and it's unexplainable super cemetery?


hmmm ok I like that the Eof is the place threads go to die, you can make margen47 the marowak ghost XD....but idk I guess it's possible they are making changes t ok the map in which case none of the towns would be the same anyway


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 17, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> hmmm ok I like that the Eof is the place threads go to die, you can make margen47 the marowak ghost XD....but idk I guess it's possible they are making changes t ok the map in which case none of the towns would be the same anyway


I forgot all about margen67. He could be the ghost you see before you obtain the Silph Scope (I think that's what it's called).


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

I still can't wait.


----------



## x65943 -- Video gameplay (Nov 20, 2019)

Recorded some of the early parts of the hack. Heavy WIP.


----------



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Recorded some of the early parts of the hack. Heavy WIP.



This is just amazing


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 20, 2019)

Am I in this?


----------



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Am I in this?


~ everyone, 2019


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 20, 2019)

11/10, quality content. 
Can't wait to see the finished thing. 


Ericthegreat said:


> Am I in this?





James_ said:


> ~ everyone, 2019


Maybe the top members in Notable Members, or other members notable to the sites' history and activity in general, are the ones getting picked? If they're easily remembered and either prominent or otherwise iconic, chances are they'll be in, I'd have to guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2019)

Vinsokay?? OKAY? Only okay? ;3
Amazing work there buddy!
(number 48 yaay)


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 20, 2019)

MicmasH_W said:


> Vinsokay?? OKAY? Only okay? ;3
> Amazing work there buddy!
> (number 48 yaay)


That's where the evolution lines come in


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 20, 2019)

I love this already


----------



## Mythical (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks great Van pokemon better be op haha


----------



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

MicmasH_W said:


> Vinsokay?? OKAY? Only okay? ;3
> Amazing work there buddy!
> (number 48 yaay)





CeeDee said:


> That's where the evolution lines come in


So I'm guessing it's going to be like VinsOkay -> VinsCool -> ???


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 20, 2019)

Where's the character list? Looks so cool.


----------



## Skirlez (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks amazing, Didn't know I needed this until I knew I needed this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)

Very cool Game-


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Recorded some of the early parts of the hack. Heavy WIP.




Holy fuck, I fucking lost it at the cute moderators part!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, time to get an everdrive GB. This is seriously amazing, every forum needs their own pokemon rom hack


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2019)

so
it's really a rom hack?


----------



## Something whatever (Nov 20, 2019)

this a real rom hack


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 20, 2019)

Unless this is just super accurate to the GB pokemon games it looks to be a rom hack, I havent checked out all the video but if it isnt a rom hack I sure as heck couldn't tell


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2019)

it's real bois, it's really him
it's really him :')

.....can Blue be a legendary pliz 
i draw sprite C:


----------



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Where's the character list? Looks so cool.


We're probably gonna need to wait a while for a confirmed character list.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 20, 2019)

have a twitch plays pokemon but gbatemp plays gbatemp


----------



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> have a twitch plays pokemon but gbatemp plays gbatemp


*YES*


----------



## linuxares (Nov 20, 2019)

@x65943 Am I one of the legendary since you know... "I'm not a generous god" part ;P

Also I need to capture me some @DinohScene


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 20, 2019)

Theres 151 spots so we should be able to fit all the temp regulars in... maybe...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Recorded some of the early parts of the hack. Heavy WIP.



What one of you creepy fuckers have been perving on my pictures? Hmmmm


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 20, 2019)

And in the day of release project gets banned by nintendo


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2019)

There should be a special edition called gbatemp.net Dinohscene edition. Gotta Ban Em All


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 20, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Theres 151 spots so we should be able to fit all the temp regulars in... maybe...


Keep in mind evolution lines- which'd likely be variations of the same user (hence VINSOKAY - I get a feeling she'll evolve to be cooler)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2019)

vinsokay should turn into a huge monster


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 21, 2019)

This could be interesting, I have not played Pokemon for so many years now. This hack may get me to play the game again. Wonder if this hack will span across some other Pokemon titles or versions?

@CeeDee, That avatar looks like Filburt from Rocko's Modern Life. Almost had me thinking it was Bowser.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 21, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> @CeeDee, That avatar looks like Filburt from Rocko's Modern Life. Almost had me thinking it was Bowser.



Filbowser gang Filbowser gang


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 21, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Filbowser gang Filbowser gang


Surprisingly google search result yielded nothing. Is/was this a fan thing?
Only reason I recognized the character was from childhood memory back when I watched the original shows.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 21, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> @CeeDee, That avatar looks like Filburt from Rocko's Modern Life. Almost had me thinking it was Bowser.


Yes to both.


RandomUser said:


> Surprisingly google search result yielded nothing. Is/was this a fan thing?


From here!


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 21, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> Yes to both.
> 
> From here!


Ooh, that makes sense now. Thank you for pointing me to the right direction. That is so cool!


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> From here!


OK now this is the best thing I've seen all year


----------



## x65943 -- More gameplay and some screenshots (Nov 22, 2019)

More early gameplay and some screenshots




 

 







Spoiler: click me



The BORTZ screenshot reminded me of this


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

@x65943 the picture kind fucks up the display on my phone lol. (look at the bottom of the pic)


----------



## James_ (Nov 22, 2019)

x65943 said:


> More early gameplay and some screenshots
> 
> View attachment 187556 View attachment 187557 View attachment 187558
> 
> ...



Oh boy. You know I'm going to be playing this on day 1 now

And Skiddo's in, now I've got to say this is the best rom hack of all time

I would say fingers crossed if I make it in but I don't have any the fingers.
Don't really mind if I'm in or not anyway.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> @x65943 the picture kind fucks up the display on my phone lol. (look at the bottom of the pic)
> 
> View attachment 187559


Throwback to when Bortz hopped in the van.


----------



## James_ (Nov 22, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Throwback to when Bortz hopped in the van.


Get in the truck


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2019)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 185863





x65943 said:


> Recorded some of the early parts of the hack. Heavy WIP.




Cool did you code this?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 22, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Cool did you code this?


Edited code is a better way of putting it. I am not that good at assembly


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2019)

Cool how did you find this code?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 22, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Cool how did you find this code?


https://glitchcity.info/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_disassembly_projects


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2019)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 22, 2019)

x65943 said:


> More early gameplay and some screenshots
> 
> View attachment 187556 View attachment 187557 View attachment 187558



That moment when I just learned that I could have switch moves/abilities in mid-battle after all those years .
Also should it read do you want to switch "Tempers" instead of "Pokemon"?


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 23, 2019)

SKIDDIO? _GAYSKIDDIO?_ 


Genius.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 23, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I would do livestream of this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2019)

Needs more @LuigiSuperStarSaga


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2019)

I coulda sworn I commented weeks ago, but this is so super cool! Love it.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 23, 2019)

honestly we need Super Temp Bros. Ultimate, where every temper is here!.. All 425,621 members and counting...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2019)

Brilliant!

I've got to get a GB flashcard just for this.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 23, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I've got to get a GB flashcard just for this.


If you really want it JUST for this hack and nothing else, you can cartridges that only hold a single game for much cheaper. Theres stuff like this from bennvenn https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/coll...ts/gameboy-flash-cartridge?variant=1129808053 , but youd have to ask about stock and shipping is usually high to most places. You could also try your luck with cheap fake GB games that might be reflashable and ask somebody to do it.


----------



## Skirlez (Nov 23, 2019)

I saw in the part 2 video that PineappleGod got in the game. This means that the temper selection isn't based off of any list, so you don't need three billion messages after all. So basically anyone has a chance to get in.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> If you really want it JUST for this hack and nothing else, you can cartridges that only hold a single game for much cheaper. Theres stuff like this from bennvenn https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/coll...ts/gameboy-flash-cartridge?variant=1129808053 , but youd have to ask about stock and shipping is usually high to most places. You could also try your luck with cheap fake GB games that might be reflashable and ask somebody to do it.



Why ask someone to do it when I could do it meself haha.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2019)

LEL I'm a Pidgey hahaha


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2019)

_'Chernobyl after the nuclear explosion - full documentary'_


----------



## James_ (Nov 23, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> LEL I'm a Pidgey hahaha


still wondering who's gonna be Magikarp


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 23, 2019)

I hope to be in here x)
Looks great btw, we need a [BANNED] tempymon as well 
And a MemeBox one.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 23, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Why ask someone to do it when I could do it meself haha.


most flashers are $20 ish and it'd be cheaper to ask somebody unless you already have one, but I'm guessing you knew that  lol


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> most flashers are $20 ish and it'd be cheaper to ask somebody unless you already have one, but I'm guessing you knew that  lol



Eh if anything, I got plenty of GBA flashcards that can play GB games.
Might not be the ideal setup but hey, it works haha.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Nov 23, 2019)

Full HD 4K HDR10-enabled


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 23, 2019)

Never thought I would see myself in there ;D Looks amazing tho ;3 Keep it up ^^


----------



## James_ (Jan 19, 2020)

Did we totally forget about this


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 19, 2020)

James_ said:


> Did we totally forget about this


Apparently so


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Can you make Pokémon X animal crossing?  In this game you called Badee where you are bad influence that make people fight and fight and fight and fight ...... Until you are the only one standing hehe

Try to make them fight each other not you.

Our commands are (what they said about each other behind there back)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 19, 2020)

lol forgot this existed until i got something in my notifs


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)

Me 2


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jan 20, 2020)

Where is it, goddammit?


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 3, 2020)

Did this get cancelled @x65943 ?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 3, 2021)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 249647 View attachment 249648


2007 is too generous


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 3, 2021)

My team would be:
GhostLatte
Lilith
Darknesss
Mr. Looigi
PineappleGod
Stealphie


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 3, 2021)

CPG said:


> lol forgot this existed until i got something in my notifs


one year later and this is still accurate


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 3, 2021)

patch file?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 3, 2021)

ayy


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2021)

When is this cumming out?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ay, nice spritework
Love me some good sprites


----------



## x65943 (Mar 3, 2021)

This is stupidly funny to me


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> This is stupidly funny to me
> View attachment 249677 View attachment 249678


G U N


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

I wonder what version of Lilith is in this?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 3, 2021)

this is fantastic!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 249647 View attachment 249648


Ayyyy, nice


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott's always upto something. Oh my, this isn't his thread. my bad.


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 4, 2021)

x65943 said:


> This is stupidly funny to me
> View attachment 249677 View attachment 249678





Crazynoob458 said:


> G U N


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 4, 2021)

Can't you add Goku from Legacy of Goku series?


----------



## Chary (Mar 4, 2021)

pew pew, dinoh


----------



## plasma (Mar 4, 2021)

woah, I need this. My profile already looks final-boss esque


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 249647 View attachment 249648


Lmao I just noticed you put my actual birth year on there


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 4, 2021)

Actually, I've tried my best and that's what I got:



 

 



Not as good as yours, as I have no skills, but that's all I could get. I would be happy to see you make one your way, as they look much better. Mine is just a very amateurish job.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

HOLY HELL! _Can I be in it too?_


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> HOLY HELL! _Can I be in it too?_


i wish too


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 5, 2021)

Relax guys, we're all canonically in the game.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 249647 View attachment 249648


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Wait I'm into this thing too?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Wait I'm into this thing too?


Yes, we’re all into it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Wait I wonder. I change pfp really often. How I'm going to look?


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 6, 2021)

You should make this open source on github so that everyone can contribute to it 
Overall, very cool 
When is this going to get releaced?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 249647 View attachment 249648


"Child of margen67"
He knows too much


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

wait what the fuck happened


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 16, 2022)

hope this is still going on.

if not, I will PERSONALLY MAKE THIS ROM HACK MYSELF
expect it within 3-10 years


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 16, 2022)

can't wait for the 2049 release


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)

oh god what have u been up to


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CeeDee (Sep 2, 2022)

important life lesson for gbatempers: you haven't really made it in life until you're in the rom hack


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> important life lesson for gbatempers: you haven't really made it in life until you're in the rom hack


I'd love to be an NPC please!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2022)

This should be sold on repro carts!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I'd love to be an NPC please!


You've been in the dex for ages, I completed the Dex 3 years ago


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2022)

x65943 said:


> You've been in the dex for ages, I completed the Dex 3 years ago
> 
> View attachment 325447


I'm fabulous!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

P.S. Sorry the dex in this game reflects 3 years ago, will update some name changes in the future


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2022)

Get in the van


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

LoL, I cant be on it. I'm always naked


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, I cant be on it. I'm always naked


sit on @JuanBaNaNa 's lap.  he likes sweaty, naked men.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> sit on @JuanBaNaNa 's lap.









BaNaNa!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> BaNaNa!


you have a meme for everything, don't you?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you have a meme for everything, don't you?


I... I grew up in the 90s...


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 2, 2022)

x65943 said:


> P.S. Sorry the dex in this game reflects 3 years ago, will update some name changes in the future



gbatemp gold version with all-new tempymon


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 2, 2022)

Can’t wait for Tempmon to finally be in the hands of the people! What a long way this project has come.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2022)

Can't wait for the Politics Section area where it's just hell


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 2, 2022)

"tempballs"

lol

also, nice attention to detail about NPC's names being in all caps. really feels genuine


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2022)

ETA for release?


----------



## x65943 (Sep 3, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> ETA for release?


At the current rate about 2046


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2022)

x65943 said:


> At the current rate about 2046


Maybe you getting in the van could speed it up


----------

